# enjoy



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

another slide show


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh nici thats lovely,,,, you put it together really good,, beautiful dogs,,,,,


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww they are too cute!

What breed is the fuzzy one? 

Ang


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great slide show it was lovely very well put together, they are lovely dogs


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

wow nici that took me 10 minutes to see them all. What lovely dogs you have. Brilliant piccy's 
Michelle


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

OMG Youhave chinese crested's they are gorgeous!!!!!!!
my auntie has one he is amazing.

Some people may say they are ugly but he has the best personality ever.....


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Tweedle Dee said:


> Aww they are too cute!
> 
> What breed is the fuzzy one?
> 
> Ang


they are both chinese crested the fuzzy one is a powder puff, and if i do say so myself very handsome he is only 5 months old


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

raven said:


> OMG Youhave chinese crested's they are gorgeous!!!!!!!
> my auntie has one he is amazing.
> 
> Some people may say they are ugly but he has the best personality ever.....


ahh bless some can be a bit ugly  but i love emm they do have the most wonderful personality they are mad to like clowns when they get going


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> wow nici that took me 10 minutes to see them all. What lovely dogs you have. Brilliant piccy's
> Michelle


hehe thanks


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh nici thats lovely,,,, you put it together really good,, beautiful dogs,,,,,


thanks, i love that signature pic of yours


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> great slide show it was lovely very well put together, they are lovely dogs


thanks to you to vixe


----------

